# [SOLVED] The Data Is Invalid



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

I recently did a Vista Premium reinstall. I downloaded and installed SP1 for Vista without any problems. Then I went to the Microsoft site again and downloaded Sp2 for Vista. When I tried to install it, I got an error 'The data is invalid'. I kept the SP2 executable from the last time I did a reinstall. It worked fine then. With that, I now get the same error. What gives? I can't understand why an executable that worked earlier, wont work now.

I thought of trying another site, but most of these places want you to install an installer before you can download the file.

Where or how do I get a proper file, now?

Thanks


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: The Data Is Invalid*

The best way to do it would be to use windows update. 

I could go on asking if you have 32bit or 64bit? did you download the right one?... but i belive that using windows update might be your first/best option.

if windows update does not work or you do not wish to using windows update we are here to help

...post back your result


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The Data Is Invalid*

I have installed over 100 windows updates since this reinstall. SP2 was not among those offered and is not on the list now. I have done 4 clean installs since I've had this computer. I've never had any trouble installing SP2.

I found the link shown here on a Microsoft Support page. The page the link takes me to doesn't have the words 32 bit or 64 bit anywhere on it. I'm running 32 bit.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: The Data Is Invalid*

so using this guide (Learn how to install Windows Vista Service Pack 2 (SP2)) would lead to the same result???


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The Data Is Invalid*

I'm not sure I understand your question. At any rate, I decided to wait on Windows Update. After about 200+ other updates, along came SP1. I installed it without any problems.

"nothing is impossible"... Cute dichotomy

Thanks, James


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: The Data Is Invalid*

well you have downloaded the right sp2 update. could you post the error you get?

(also could you do a md5 hash on the sp2 update you downloaded (KB948465)) and post it here (also google it and make sure it's correct)


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The Data Is Invalid*

I have now installed SP1 and SP2. It took a few days for Windows Update to offer them, but it finally did. I did not get any errors when installing them through Windows Update.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

that's good. I am glad it was solved. 

Thanks for marking this thread "solved"


----------

